# Agile Pendulum 8 out...



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Agile Pendulum Pro 82527 EB Nat at RondoMusic.com


Just ordered mine! 

Would I have preferred a 28.625"-25.5" scale? Maybe. But I think 27" down low should be just dandy. 

Woo!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 21, 2010)

Niiiiice. More of the 7's are out too! In different colors AND with the inline headstock!

http://www.rondomusic.com/pendulum2527rnblood.html

http://www.rondomusic.com/pendulumprornflatblack.html


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

What sort of pickups could I pop in there, if I totally hate that active Agile?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 21, 2010)

You could get a custom passive made, but that is really all I know of. The pickup in it is a custom made Agile 9 string pup, so the 808s or Blackouts will be too short. I don't believe there is anything on the market.

You can contact Nordstrand to make you a passive, slanted 8 string pickup that has a similar housing to the 9 string pup so there are no gaps. Seymour Duncan also might be willing to make you a 9 string pickup like the Agile so you can cover the string spacing. Personally, I'd go with Nordstrand though. They are making me a slanted pickup for my fanned fret 7 and you can have them make it sound like any pickup on the market, or whatever you want.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you sir. I'm quite excited for this.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

LOL @ the TRC.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone want to be a pal and post the pictures here? The filter at my work blocks shopping sites, but not sevenstring.org.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem! I would be too! Especially after how long you seem to have been waiting. 

Definitely give Nordstrand a shout. The PAIR of pickups I ordered FANNED, was about the price of 2 EMG 707s. Insane prices. Especially since you can have them made to sound however you want. Clear low end, smooth highs, whatever.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

TRC? What? If you mean, "the rout cavity," I mean, that's too be expected if you want an active slanted.










OrsusMetal said:


> No problem! I would be too! Especially after how long you seem to have been waiting.
> 
> Definitely give Nordstrand a shout. The PAIR of pickups I ordered FANNED, was about the price of 2 EMG 707s. Insane prices. Especially since you can have them made to sound however you want. Clear low end, smooth highs, whatever.



Wow, that sounds fantastic!


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

I was just laughing at the TRC because its the same shape as the usual Intrepid one and it looks funny angled with the nut like that.

Way OT but over on MLP there is a thread where an apparent rumour is floating around that Gibson will be making guitars in China with Gibson headstocks and logos on them. People really getting their panties in a wad over it because they say the quality will be shit and make Gibson look bad and such. My take on it is the asian guitars being put out nowadays will smoke the shit out of anything Gibson sends out of Nashville. I would buy an Agile AL before I would waste 2k on a Gibson LP that would need work done in order to be on the same level as the Agile. I can understand supporting American workers but not if they dont give me a decent product.

These Agiles got me thinking about it and Jesus, Rondo is like a limited run custom shop. Kurt can get just about anything you want built and at a low price point with quality on par (most of the time a lot higher) with what Gibson USA puts out. 

Gibson China's Logo (no, not a joke) - Page 4 - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh, truss rod cover. 

Also, I agree with everything you said. "Made in America" doesn't mean much anymore...


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 21, 2010)

fuck my life, i'd want one of those.


----------



## eegor (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll be in the group who holds out for a 27-28.625 scale, but damn do these look nice. Also, does anyone else thing the model name is a bit comical? 82527?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

I considered that, but I'll just be in 8 standard, I find 27" to be sufficient for that.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I might have to get one of those 7s...

fuck.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

I know if that flat black 7 had an ebony board..... JESUS!!!


EDIT: I must add that those look a lot better with the reverse inline on them.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 21, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Anyone want to be a pal and post the pictures here? The filter at my work blocks shopping sites, but not sevenstring.org.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine already shipped... 

Gonna have to wait till Halloween weekend though, sadly. I'm away until then. Rargh!




gunshow86de said:


>



I posted the 8, I guess you want the sevens too?


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 21, 2010)

*sigh*
Just ordered one.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! Wish I had the cash 

And yeah, the TRC looks really dumb on that angle.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 21, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I posted the 8, I guess you want the sevens too?



I see nothzing!!!!!

The filter must be blocking the pictures, since they are hosted on a "shopping" site. Oh well, I'll have to take a look when I get back to the hotel.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry gunshow.

I actually like the TRC.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 21, 2010)

I just ordered one too.  sooo excited! 
I'm heading to New York after Boston in about 2 weeks,
So I'm having it delivered to a friend in NY. Can't wait, it's going to be a long journey home to South Africa.  

Sweet, also just got a message from rondo, "Ready to ship" 

I'm a little apprehensive about the pickup too. But that can always be upgraded.

And for those that missed this bunch, I emailed Kurt earlier, he said that there will be 2 pickup versions out next year!

EDIT: oh and Kurt is just the most amazing guy to deal with.  Rondo all the way


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok seriously, what the hell is the "TRC"?


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 21, 2010)

^- Truss rod cover


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

5mjacbyr said:


> I just ordered one too.  sooo excited!
> I'm heading to New York after Boston in about 2 weeks,
> So I'm having it delivered to a friend in NY. Can't wait, it's going to be a long journey home to South Africa.
> 
> ...



Gonna be a shit ton of NGD posts. 

I'm so freakin excited. I mean, the things I would change would be (maybe) a longer scale, but I'm not tuning down to D or anything. I actually like the way a single pickups looks too.


----------



## Neil (Oct 21, 2010)

Make the F# scale length longer and I will buy one.


----------



## Isan (Oct 21, 2010)

my cepheus is awesome ... perfect emg clone


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 21, 2010)

Isan said:


> my cepheus is awesome ... perfect emg clone



Is it a clone of the 808 or the 81-7?


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 21, 2010)

If they followed standard dimensions, then any of the EMG-45 series pickups should fit the route perfectly. The 45DC is in my 9-string and sounds great.

Now: Am I crazy to be thinking about buying one of these (or the 7-string) and modifying it such that the nut is at the 2nd fret? I want a super short scale to tune up to A and bend using normal strings.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

I wanted to make 2 guitars with a single neck that share the same nut and strings. The strings would go from the FR of the first guitar over the neck and to the nut. Then as soon as they pass the nut they are now on the neck of the other guitar and continue on to the left handed FR on that guitar. The nut would not be locking. It would be for a left handed and a right handed guitarist to duel and fight for tremolo usage. I just dont know it would be tuned.


----------



## Isan (Oct 21, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Is it a clone of the 808 or the 81-7?


707


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 21, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> If they followed standard dimensions, then any of the EMG-45 series pickups should fit the route perfectly. The 45DC is in my 9-string and sounds great.
> 
> Now: Am I crazy to be thinking about buying one of these (or the 7-string) and modifying it such that the nut is at the 2nd fret? I want a super short scale to tune up to A and bend using normal strings.



I was going to buy one and install a neck pickup, routing a wire channel through the back.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 21, 2010)

I also considered some routing, but just from eyeballing it, I suspect it'd be a bit cramped there. I think I'll pursue the Nordstrand route though.

I would have liked the longer scale too, but I don't think it's a dealbreaker. I absolutely love the headstock. I was in a pickle before since I like the Headstock but really don't like the intrepid shape, so my only option was the interceptor. And then i wasn't sure about the trem. I'm really happy with the look of the guitar. I just hope the pickup is ok, and that the options for replacement are viable.

Now its waiting time.

tick tock


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 21, 2010)

FUUUUUUUU I want one of those! 

Curse you University making me poor as hell....
I'm glad they fixed the gripes with the slanted pup, looks 100xs better, and now with the 8252725272527 it got even better. lol: at the name as well)


----------



## XEN (Oct 21, 2010)

That fanned 6 they came out with is calling my name. It's perfect for 5ths tuning.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 21, 2010)

They should rename it to: Pendulum Pro 825.527 EB.
And if it came out, the longer brother: Pendulum Pro 825.528.625 EB 

It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Isan said:


> my cepheus is awesome ... perfect emg clone





Isan said:


> 707




This makes me feel even more excited.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 21, 2010)

TRC = tits roaming california


Also, I want that red 7 string so fucking much right now...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 21, 2010)

don't forget guys when you get yours there is a thread dedicated to Fanned axes....here...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/132329-the-fanned-fret-club.html#post2156842


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 21, 2010)

urklvt said:


> That fanned 6 they came out with is calling my name. It's perfect for 5ths tuning.


 
Oh shit, that never even occurred to me. I wonder how many they have...


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 21, 2010)

Just ordered mine, the last one...

I've been trolling through the 8 string page every day since I got my Agile fanned 7, waiting for the fanned 8's to show up. I thought it was going to be longer.

The money's been sitting in PayPal, ready to pull the trigger.

Here's what I love about the truss rod cover, you don't have to take the screw out, you can just rotate the cover to the side to make adjustments. I wonder if this has 1 or 2 truss rods...The intrepid has 2 I think.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

^I'll wager two.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Armada, was that you who friended my band on ReverbNation?

It was a band called 'The Last Armada', but they are local (Rochester NY area) and you're in muzuurah...so probably not, just a weird coincidence.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Not I. But I checked out your band and almost died laughing at the lyricism.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah man....that's my talent.

I wish I could play guitar as well as I can write funny/rude lyrics.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel ya. I wish I could play guitar as well as I can, well...

In my perfect world...
My guitar abilities = |Current guitar abilities(here a negative value due to suck)|

If I was as good as I sucked, I'd be pretty damn awesome.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahhh...I gotcha, took a minute for the absolute value to sink in.

in Java:

double perfectWorldGuitarAbility = Math.abs(currentGuitarAbility * mySuckyness);

It it obvious I've been writing code all day?


----------



## Philligan (Oct 21, 2010)

There's a serious chance I'm going to use my student loan to get one of these.  

I wonder if a 45DC will fit in that pickup route...


----------



## Double A (Oct 21, 2010)

I have to take a break from this forum because I want the fanned 8 so bad and i have no money with which to purchase it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 21, 2010)

whoa.

I know the idea behind these, but every time I see a guitar like this I can't help but imagine it being designed by a 3-year-old with poor vision


----------



## ncbrock (Oct 21, 2010)

wow, id order one if it was like a bigger scale like 30-27, i have money too=[


----------



## astaroth (Oct 21, 2010)

My heart skipped a beat when I saw Rondo's email abt the Pendulum. You guys reckon they will ever make these with 2 pickups? One seems to be a little limited but I want this so badly man.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 21, 2010)

Somebody said he talked to Kurt and a 2 pickup model was coming out early next year.

I've always been a 2 (or 3) pickup guy, but my Agile Pendulum 7 hasn't bothered me a bit with only 1 pickup. I AM thinking of throwing some active eq in, to expand the sonic palette a little.


----------



## astaroth (Oct 21, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Somebody said he talked to Kurt and a 2 pickup model was coming out early next year.
> 
> I've always been a 2 (or 3) pickup guy, but my Agile Pendulum 7 hasn't bothered me a bit with only 1 pickup. I AM thinking of throwing some active eq in, to expand the sonic palette a little.



Looks like I gotta keep waiting then. Kurt please do it quick!


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 21, 2010)

Why only 1 pickup? I'm sick of that, I want 2! Why does he keep releasing all of these 1 pickup guitars! If it had 2 I would definitely buy it. I think I'm going to hold out til Kurt releases NT Pendulum 9's with 2 pickups


----------



## Galius (Oct 21, 2010)

I would be on one of these like  ...................but I really cant bring myself to settle for 27"


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

^You know, I used to think that until I actually played a 27" 8. I found no problem with it, as it had appropriate strings on it.


----------



## Galius (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I had an 827 and 828 model of the same guitar, and even with adding larger strings to the 827 still didnt feel right to me.


The Armada said:


> ^You know, I used to think that until I actually played a 27" 8. I found no problem with it, as it had appropriate strings on it.


----------



## Durero (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool that these have come out already


----------



## eegor (Oct 22, 2010)

jaco815 said:


> Why only 1 pickup? I'm sick of that, I want 2! Why does he keep releasing all of these 1 pickup guitars! If it had 2 I would definitely buy it. I think I'm going to hold out til Kurt releases NT Pendulum 9's with 2 pickups



From what I can tell, when he comes out with more unconventional models, he keeps the options to a minimum to keep the cost down, so that people will buy them. If/when the interest appears to be high enough to warrant more options, he'll start bringing in more and more options. That's what happened with 8-string models. Just wait a little bit, and you'll start to see more options with the Pendulums, too.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 22, 2010)

+1 for eegor

i'd like also to point out to all of you that Haussel makes some custom pickups for anything including custom 8 string fanned ones.

Häussel Pickups


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 22, 2010)

If it had two pickups I would buy one. I think it would be wiser to give standard options on the intial model rather than stripped down. Pretty much everyone always says "if it had two pickups I would buy one" when he puts out new things. He ends up shooting himself in the foot by trying to make the price $50 lower. But I dont know how fast these sell so I could be wrong.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 22, 2010)

```
Oct 22, 2010 12:05 AM  Arrived at FedEx location WILLINGTON, CT
Oct 21, 2010 9:08 PM Left FedEx origin facilityWEST CHESTERFIELD, NH
Oct 21, 2010 8:07 PM Arrived at FedEx locationWEST CHESTERFIELD, NH
Oct 21, 2010 6:24 PM Picked up  WEST CHESTERFIELD, NH
```


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 22, 2010)

fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## eegor (Oct 22, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> If it had two pickups I would buy one. I think it would be wiser to give standard options on the intial model rather than stripped down. Pretty much everyone always says "if it had two pickups I would buy one" when he puts out new things. He ends up shooting himself in the foot by trying to make the price $50 lower. But I dont know how fast these sell so I could be wrong.



He only makes a few of each type, like 10 or something. Maybe not even that many. But they sell out extremely quickly. That's the indication that more options need to be added and that he'd actually make money if he produced models with said options.

He's just making sure that he won't lose money in the long run. If he's sure people will buy it, he'll go forward with producing it.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 22, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> fuck yeah!!!!



Estimated delivery, Oct. 26! 

Too bad I'm not going home till the 29th. 

I'll have someone at the homestead take pictures though!


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 22, 2010)

It's probably for the best that they only have one pickup, by the time they have two, I might have saved up enough monies.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 22, 2010)

Mine's due on the 26th as well, I'll do an NGD photo shoot.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 22, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> +1 for eegor
> 
> i'd like also to point out to all of you that Haussel makes some custom pickups for anything including custom 8 string fanned ones.
> 
> Häussel Pickups



I would have mentioned them as well but with the conversion rate over here in the states, nooooot worth it.  I looked into them before I contacted Nordstrand. Lets just say that if you're in the states and you want a pair of custom fanned pups from them, you'll be spending more than you spent on that Agile. 



.....seriously.



Definitely not bashing on them though, they are supposed to be great. I just wasn't willing to dump that kind of cash into them. Although, they would be much cheaper on the other side of the big, blue sea.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> I would have mentioned them as well but with the conversion rate over here in the states, nooooot worth it.  I looked into them before I contacted Nordstrand. Lets just say that if you're in the states and you want a pair of custom fanned pups from them, you'll be spending more than you spent on that Agile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i totally understand you and sadly you are correct. I forgot about Nordstrand, thanks for reminding me!! +1


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I got an email from my friend in NY and my guitar is there! How awesome, now its a 3 week wait before I get there. 

But I found this,
Flat Jazz Pickups - Häussel Pickups

I thought it might be a good way to go to include a neck pickup on the Pendulum, without having to do any routing.

Cool, I hope to see some NGDs here!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 23, 2010)

^Wow, not only does that sound awesome, it would look marvelous. I'm not sure I can put together the logistics of installing, however. I'm certain routing WOULD have to occur.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 23, 2010)

Those are meant to work on a guitar where the end of the fingerboard floats above the body quite a bit. They probably wouldn't fit well on a solidbody electric.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 24, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^Wow, not only does that sound awesome, it would look marvelous. I'm not sure I can put together the logistics of installing, however. I'm certain routing WOULD have to occur.



I think these are designed to clip onto the fretboard of a Jazz hollow body guitar, so in that case you can just run the cable through the sound holes.
I guess for an electric you'd need to route a hole for the wires and such, but not to the extent of putting an EMG or something, IMO. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the product though,



xwmucradiox said:


> Those are meant to work on a guitar where the end of the fingerboard floats above the body quite a bit. They probably wouldn't fit well on a solidbody electric.



These have a maximum height of 8mm. Just from eyeballing the EMG on my LTD Viper 407, I suspect the pickup would sit just about exactly in the same place, right by the neck. But again, I may have misunderstood the product.

I cant find any pictures of these actually on guitars unfortunately.

All the best guys.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 24, 2010)

as far as i can tell right now, there is no pendulum 8 left on rondo's website!!!!

great!!!!


----------



## DrJazz (Oct 24, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> as far as i can tell right now, there is no pendulum 8 left on rondo's website!!!!
> 
> great!!!!



Indeed. If Kurt sees that there is a considerable market for 8 string multiscales, perhaps we will see the 2-pickups version earlier than expected. I'm probably getting my hopes up though.

I'm so eager to get my hands on the dual pickup model, judging by the single-pup model it will be quite a sight.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 24, 2010)

i think you assumption is fair. 

when the 1st pendulum 7 came out it was a bit of a flop, kudos to Kurt for listening and coming up with the updated version, then the pendulum 8

i would guess that Xmas could bring us some pleasant surprises....


----------



## JamesM (Oct 24, 2010)

I've always told myself I'd never buy a single pickup guitar. But for some reason, I am 100% okay with this only having a bridge pickup. Looks great too.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 25, 2010)

Just occurred to me. Maybe since Rondo is offering these for sale it might come actually strung with _correct_ strings.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 27, 2010)

5mjacbyr said:


> I just ordered one too.  sooo excited!
> I'm heading to New York after Boston in about 2 weeks,
> So I'm having it delivered to a friend in NY. Can't wait, it's going to be a long journey home to South Africa.
> 
> ...


 

OH MY GAWD. 
sorry for bumping old thread but i think other people need to re read this post!!



TWO PICKUP VERSIONS
YESYESYESYESYESYESYES
that is EXACTLY what i want.
exactly.

omg.
im so excited now.
thank you dude for posting that, i JUST now saw this thread whilst looking for moar 82527 pr0nz


----------



## technomancer (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats. Enjoy your week off to deal with your excitement 

(maybe third time's a charm)


----------

